# Tsa Confiscates Vaping Device



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

Take a look at this

I wonder why this was confiscated?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (18/7/14)

ROTFL!!!!!
ummmm I could have guessed that the airport will not be font of the idea of any grenade looking device...


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

They also confiscated this


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

I know it was inert, but the description said they also found 1 live... Dayum!


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

Live one - That looks 100% safe...

At least the person trying to take it on board took precautions... (notice the pin is missing...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 360twin (18/7/14)

Seems that my wife was right not wanting to take hers with her to Durbs recently! Although this does seem a bit like a 'typical' American airport security over-reaction. The taped-up grenade on the other hand ...


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

360twin said:


> Seems that my wife was right not wanting to take hers with her to Durbs recently! Although this does seem a bit like a 'typical' American airport security over-reaction. The taped-up grenade on the other hand ...


I still love the fact that this idiot lost the pin and thought it would be safe taping it...


----------

